# Trip to Galapagos?  Anyone have information?



## PClapham (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi- We'd like to plan a trip sometime in the future -like 2011- and wonder if anyone has recommendations as to how to get there and what to do-which cruise line etc.
Thanks 
Anita


----------



## Aussiedog (Aug 31, 2009)

*Loved it*

We had a wonderful time and used Lindblad Expeditions.  They partner with National Geographic.  

The most important decision you will need to make is how large of a boat you want for your trip.  Lots of companies use boats that hold as few as 12 guests while some have capacities of over 100 guests - and there is everything in between.

We opted for the middle, 40 cabins, and it was perfect.  We had several naturalists with specialists in underwater, birds, mammals, etc, excellent amenities, varied activities, great photographers and all in a very casual cruise environment.  

That was our first exposure to Lindblad/National Geographic and since then I cruised to Antarctica with them and will head to Egypt and Jordan with them in December.

How fun for you!!! 

Ann


----------



## shagnut (Aug 31, 2009)

My mail lady just got back last week. She said it was amazing and a trip of a life time.  I'll ask her who she used because she was just so so excited. She loved snorkeling with the penguins, sea lions, saw sharks, all kinds of stuff. shaggy


----------



## CatLovers (Sep 1, 2009)

When we go, we will use Explore Worldwide Adventure Holidays  at http://www.explore.co.uk/.  We used them when we visited every corner of Egypt for 3-1/2 weeks.  We loved them, so we used them again when we spent 3 weeks following the ancient civilizations of Mexico, Guatemala and Belize as well.  Their group size is never more than 20, and you will get far deeper insights into the area that you are visiting that we have ever gotten from any other tour company.

Their website is very content-rich and informative, so be sure to go there before you make your final decision.  You will get lots of detailed information.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow!  Lots of good information!  Want to go RIGHT NOW (what one of my kids said whenever he got excited.

Anita


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 1, 2009)

*Maybe You Could Bring Back 1 Of Their Famous Turtles.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2009)

CatLovers said:


> When we go, we will use Explore Worldwide Adventure Holidays (www.exploreworldwide.com).  We used them when we visited every corner of Egypt for 3-1/2 weeks.  We loved them, so we used them again when we spent 3 weeks following the ancient civilizations of Mexico, Guatemala and Belize as well.  Their group size is never more than 20, and you will get far deeper insights into the area that you are visiting that we have ever gotten from any other tour company.
> 
> Their website is very content-rich and informative, so be sure to go there before you make your final decision.  You will get lots of detailed information.



This link didn't work for me


----------



## CatLovers (Sep 1, 2009)

Carolyn said:


> This link didn't work for me



Sorry about that - I fixed it, and it now goes to their US site.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Sep 2, 2009)

*Sounds like*

a wonderful trip to plan and look forward to.

I always wanted to do that but arthritis has the better of both of us now.

A wonderful idea.


----------

